# Lonely Epson 8500UB seeks A/V receiver...



## disciple (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello guys,

I have for days now been lurking around and reading the stickies on the forum. I must say the information found here is very substantial. I always try to research before buying something and understand their specific pros and cons. 

I kid you not 5 people at work recommended to me Bose, but having attended to my bosses home party and listened to distortion at such low volume made me know better. 

Anyways the room is 15 x15 feet, i want a 7.1, my walls are wooden, and my inputs are xbox and ps3.
Would i benefit more from Faroudja or HQV reon given my inputs?
How does Klipsch stand to SVS in performance?
Will not having HDMI 1.4 affect me? my PJ is not 3D capable i think.
Who has the upper hand in video chip Onkyo or Denon?

Thank you so much


----------



## disciple (Sep 25, 2010)

I forgot to mention i was looking at the Onkyo S9300 THX HTIB and wondering if that is recommended...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

disciple said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have for days now been lurking around and reading the stickies on the forum. I must say the information found here is very substantial. I always try to research before buying something and understand their specific pros and cons.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Since your PJ is not HDMI 1.4, I would look at HDMI 1.3 AVR's. Unless you are planning on switching PJ's soon. Personally, I just purchased a HDMI 1.3 AVR last Month as 3D in its current iteration does not interest me in the slightest. You will get a good deal for your money by going with a 1.3 AVR as they are being discontinued.

Those 5 people telling you to look at Bose have sadly fallen for Bose's Marketing. Something which they spend way more on than R&D and Parts Quality. I would show them this link:http://www.intellexual.net/bose.html

Klipsch and SVS Speakers are going to sound a great deal different as Klipsch employs Horns instead of Dome Tweeters. A corollary to this is that Klipsch's are more efficient because of the use of Horns. That is they will by far louder with very little power. This is especially important if your budget is restricted and you go with an Entry Level AVR. All I can say about Klipsch is that some folks love them and others do not. The best thing to do is go to Best Buy and listen to them and decide if you like the Sound.

I have been using Reon for the past 4 years and it is fantastic. Where it is especially useful is with non HD Sources. So if you watch many DVD's or non HD TV, I could not recommend getting an AVR with Reon. The newer Denon's use Anchor Bay for Video Processing and is quite good as well. The main issues I have with Denon is their pricing and the fact the weight of their AVR's have been dropping while the prices are going up.
The weight is in respect to the Amplifier Section.

What is your budget? Your Room is pretty large and I am not sure if the Onkyo HTIB would be the best choice. 
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## disciple (Sep 25, 2010)

I went to best buy to hear the Klipsch DH500 and i was very impressed. I have also found a Denon AVR890 for $500. I think i will go for the avr890 and the Klipsch Quintet. What do you think?

Thank You for your time, seriously with millions of HT products and misleading advertising it is hard to find the right components.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you like the Quintet, go with it. As for the Denon, you do have many choices for 500 Dollars. In truth, if you could up your Budget 200 Dollars on the AVR, the TX-NR1007 (1599 MSRP) is available for 699 at Accessories4less:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...135-watts-Channel-9.2-Network-Receiver/1.html

This AVR is simply in another league. Much stronger Amplifier Section, THX Ultra2 Plus Certified, Internet Radio/Firmware Updates, dual Subwoofer Outputs with individual Calibration for each, and much more. Offers the power and most of the Features of a Flagship AVR for 700 Dollars. This AVR really would allow you the flexibility to upgrade your HT in a way the Denon cannot.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## disciple (Sep 25, 2010)

I have read on Google Farudja DCDi is inferior to Anchor Bay 2010, is this so? also im having doubts on video upscalers and their real contribution to picture improvement. Some bluray players include the HQV video chip to upscale DVDs, i wish i could obtain comparisons in pictures. 

The Onkyo seems like an amazing machine but i don't think i could use dual subs (i live in an apartment). I'm really after a simple 7.1 receiver with good video upscaling. Is there a good receiver that you might recommend?

Thank you so much for your time, I appreciate every response


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree that the Anchor Bay Chip is better than the Faroudja DCDi, but the DCDi has been improved upon and all of the additional Features of the Onkyo make it tough to beat.

While you might not currently be able to use Dual Subwoofers, there might be a time in the future that you might. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I am partial to Denon but for the kind of features you can get with the Onkyo that is the route i would go. They are still hefty units and there actual power output is more accurate then what Denons claims are from the testbench reviews i have read.:T


----------



## disciple (Sep 25, 2010)

Onkyo it is guys. its just.... its so ugly. but i guess it will be better in the long run. 

thanks a million :bigsmile:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

disciple said:


> Onkyo it is guys. its just.... its so ugly. but i guess it will be better in the long run.
> 
> thanks a million :bigsmile:


My mom always use to tell me it's what's on the inside that counts.:whistling:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

disciple said:


> Onkyo it is guys. its just.... its so ugly. but i guess it will be better in the long run.
> 
> thanks a million :bigsmile:


Hello,
While I do prefer the Industrial Design of Denon, you have to spend 3000 Dollars in the 4810 to get a Full Sized Model. The AVR-4310 is truly the replacement of the AVR-3808 and is not a very large unit. It weighs 34 Pounds.

Even the 1600 Dollar TX-NR1007 weighs 50.1 Pounds. While I definitely think the Onkyo's are somewhat bland, but I do not think there is a Design Cue that is polarizing the way Harman Kardon's current AVR's are. Bland, boring? Yes. I have never thought they were ugly.

I certainly respect your opinion on the Industrial Design of the Onkyo's and if you cannot stand looking at it, perhaps a Denon would be a better choice. I will say that there is not a Brand that comes close to offering the Parts Quality and Amplifier Section of the Onkyo's for the Money. Moreover, if using Klipsch's, you really do not need very much power at all. In which case, the Denon would be a fine choice.

I honestly do think if you find the appearance of the Onkyo's that repulsive, you should look elsewhere as it is in the sight lines of most people's HT's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Even though Onkyos are great value, I think denons are better built.
Most problems with onkyos are heat related and their HDMI implementations have been somehow problematic.
But Still Onkyo is a very good brand with good support. And with alot of features.
Have fun.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

As a servicer who has worked for shops selling many brands over 30 years, I would rate Onkyo support well below Denon. When I worked for a dealer of both, there was no contest in terms of parts availability and tech support. And I rate both below Yamaha in these areas. This has been a consistent pattern for my entire career in electronics. Onkyo certainly has the features and value, but we do see a lot more problems that appear to be related to build quality than the other highly regarded brands. I consider Onkyo similar to Samsung among video products. Certainly near the top in performance, hard to beat in feature value, but seemingly cutting corners to get there with respect to build and support.


----------

